# Need someone to do trenching for a sprinkler



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Live in Saratoga Springs and am looking for someone to do trenching for my sprinkler I need to put it. Anyone know of a company or individual who does that? I believe they will need one of the mini excavators because less than a foot down is a rock layer that a regular trencher won't penetrate. Everyone I seen doing theirs had someone with one of those small excavators doing the trenching.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PM sent.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks bubba !!!


----------

